# flew into my apt. what kind of pigeon



## jnaviles (Mar 17, 2005)

the ring on its leg has the following L.R.W.G Lucky Larry loft 99


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know what kind it is, but it is a very beautiful bird.
We do have a few members who are able to locate the owners of lost pigeons, they will be on soon to help you out.

In the meantime please keep the bird warm and give him food and water. If you have seeds for birds that would be excellent.
If not you can give him peas, unpopped corn (unsalted), barley, wheat, flax seeds, rye. You can mix it all togehter. He should go for the corn at least.

Reti


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Post your message to.... [email protected]
I am not sure you can post the pictures there ? Keep the bird warm and in a quiet area, with food and water. A cardboard box with a towel in the bottom works well. If you have one put a heating pad wrapped in a towel underneath.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

I am sorry that would be [email protected]


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Nice looking bird.
It looks like the bird is wear a band. Can you see the numbers??
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Nevermind I didn't see you wrote it down.    
HD


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*

Your visitor is quite stunning, but I couldn't help but notice he looks quite fluffed. 
Could you check the inside of his mouth. It should be nice & pink & free of any obstruction. If there is any 'yellowish, cottage cheese' looking matter please let us know. He could have canker, a common pigeon illness that is treatable.

What do his droppings look like? 
I would definitely 'ditto' the heating pad suggestion & place him in a dark, warm, quite area. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## jnaviles (Mar 17, 2005)

hi i just checked his mouth and its nice and pink.
i don't have a heat pad but my apt. is nice and warm. his dropping are white and green and a little watery.
what kind of bird is it, anyone knows.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't recognize the breed, but there are hundreds and he may be one with which I'm unfamiliar. Definitely a show type pigeon, with his little crest and pretty splash markings. 

He does look stressed in the photos. Is he eating and drinking? Watery green droppings can mean the bird hasn't had anything to eat in several days. Did you check your local phone book for "Lucky Larry Loft"? A show type breed like that wouldn't fly too far, I shouldn't think. The 99 on his band is the year he was hatched, so he's 6 years old. BTW, are you in the U.K. by any chance? I noticed you used the word "ring" rather than "band."


----------



## jnaviles (Mar 17, 2005)

i have no idea if its a ring or a band. i no nothing of pigeons. i found this site thru interent search. i put water and he drank some. tommorrow i will buy food. any suggestions. i am in nyc. i am hoping to find the owner cuz i know nothing on maintaing a pigeon.


----------



## jnaviles (Mar 17, 2005)

Any suggestion on how to take care of the pigeon


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

jnaviles said:


> i put water and he drank some. tommorrow i will buy food. any suggestions. i am in nyc. i am hoping to find the owner cuz i know nothing on maintaing a pigeon.


Hi there,
I noticed that you are only offering water right now, until you get food tomorrow. Maybe you have some bread,peas, popcorn or something of the like that you could offer until you are able to get to the pet store? Just to tide him over. He/she is really a pretty one. Thanks for taking the time to help.
fp


----------



## jnaviles (Mar 17, 2005)

I put bread an it doesn't seem interested. i don't have anything else 4 now. Any suggestions on wat to buy at the pet store tommorrow. I looked at the yellow pages and there is no listing for lucky larry loft or LRWG


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Dove mix from the pet store is fine for now, or wild bird seed from the supermarket. I think the dove mix is a little higher in protein and would be better. It's good he's drinking--water is the first thing a lost pigeon needs.

Here's a link to the Pigeons.com resource list. Hopefully you can find someone in your area to take him. 

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

My only other thought on trying to find the owner is to put an ad in the paper. In our local paper lost and found pet ads are free for several days.


----------



## jnaviles (Mar 17, 2005)

Birdsmom
i sent u a PM


----------



## jnaviles (Mar 17, 2005)

today i let him go at 1230 pm and at 745pm he was back in my apt.. i guess he found a new home.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How's your little visitor doing, any luck in finding the owner?


----------



## jnaviles (Mar 17, 2005)

no luck. but i did let him fly away, to see if he would find his owner. he came back about 7 hours later.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I think he found a new home.  
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, it sounds as though he has adopted you.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That's a cool looking pigeon, I hope you don't mind having a new friend.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*really cute one!*

waht kind of pigeon is it? A REALLY CUTE ONE! there are pigeons like this in my neighbourhood, white and black rock dove varieties. just feed him flax, millet, and corn, any old bird mix will do but dont forget the gravel, it helps aid in digestion. they will drink water right out of a bowl. keep him warm, and if you are lucky, (s)he will coo for you. sometimes they coo when they are scared. make sure he dosnt coo himself sick! you are a sweet heart to look after him/her. obviously came in because he/she likes you!


----------

